# Polaris Problems



## fatboy84 (Oct 7, 2005)

I keep reading posts that say Polaris ATVs have problems.

Can you guys provide some details?

fatboy


----------



## Model70 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Polaris*

I have had a 500 Sportsman for 5 years,   ran the crap out of it, never had any problem at all..  Pulled a plow with it, too.

Sold it and bought Sportsman 700,  have 1000 hours on it now,   had a air filter carb issue when I first bought it,  took them 3 times, and me telling them what was wrong to fix. Only problem I had.   More power than you will ever need,  very fast...

Have 3 friends who have them,   they are the best IMO.

If you decide to buy one,  go to Polaris of Chattanooga,  very best price and no sales tax......


----------



## chad3775 (Oct 8, 2005)

I never had a problem with my polaris sportsman 500 h.o intill I put a aftermarket lift kit on it, b/c it made the axles shorter in the rear end and one of the axles pop out of place so I took off the rear lift and never had a problem since and it sits even. My other polaris is an xpress 300 2 stroke I never had a problem with it. I think polaris are great atv's


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 8, 2005)

just bought a polaris trail blazer..250..my son n i ran it 5 hrs. so far ....a few more hrs. till break in period is over so far so good..love it.cant wait to open her up n go..


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 8, 2005)

we have 2 700 sportsmans since jan. 2003 and have been in some bad stuff with them and they have had no problems . I think they're the best machine out there!


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 8, 2005)

this will be my fifth huntin' season with my magnum 325 4x4 and i have had zero problems. i keep it maintained regularly though and tend to ride AROUND the mudholes, rather than through them. sure is nice when youre huntin alone and don't have to drag by yourself!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 8, 2005)

I've had two. My 1997 Xplorer (bought used) was getting old starter problem battery etc so I bought new in Chattanooga. Drove all the way from Cocoa Florida real good deal. New one just fine!! Older one has a power band problem won't go 55mph like it used to I think it is related to the compression release so you can pull start it. Will keep owning Polaris as long as I hunt. Good bikes! The head light arrangement is better than  some other brands because you can run the two below the rack separately  or the headlight if desired. If you have something on the front rack the headlight seems to blind you from the glare. Another pro for Polaris is you can start it in forward and go. No need to shift to neutral.


----------



## ryano (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a 2001 Magnum 325 4X4 and have NEVER had any problems whatsoever knock on wood............

it still even has the same battery that came on it new. 

good 4 wheelers as far as Im concerned!


----------



## coastga (Oct 8, 2005)

I had two polaris 500 sportsman. Never had a problem. The first one had about 3000 miles. My uncle has one, purchased it new in 1998 and never has had a problem.


----------



## coastga (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, I forgot my brother-in-law has had his polaris for six years with no problems. My nephew has had his polaris for 4 years no problems. When I say no problems, I mean absolutly none!


----------



## marknga (Oct 8, 2005)

I've got a 99 Sportsman 500 that I just got back in April. The guy I got from had bought it new and never had any problems. I just had it serviced and the tech said it was just like new. Lot of power, can't wait to drag ol biggun horns out with it!

Mark


----------



## Big M (Oct 9, 2005)

I, have had 3, a 400 sportman 2-stroke, spotrman 500 HO and now a sportman 700 EFI all have been truble free atvs.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Oct 10, 2005)

I love my 700 as well, no problems at all. And the guy's telling you to make the trip to Chattanooga are 100% right!!!!!  you will save yourself a LOT OF MONEY!! Make that trip.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 10, 2005)

Have had a Ranger and have a 500ho now.  No problems with either.


----------



## labman (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a 330 magnum 4x4 and it has a noise around the drive shaft was told it was the u joint but the whole shaft has to be replaced you can't just change the joint. the brakes wore out quick but that is a simple fix. they are noisey in the woods. I sold my ranger this is my sons 4wheeler


----------



## Guy (Oct 11, 2005)

My buddies at camp are always having problems with theirs.

Belts are an issue.  One guy had a problem with a short in his wiring.  Another members 700 used to stall when he made a right turn.  Lastly, the cv boots like to tear, however, nothing that a cv guards wouldn't cure.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Oct 17, 2005)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> I have a 2001 Magnum 325 4X4 and have NEVER had any problems whatsoever knock on wood............
> 
> it still even has the same battery that came on it new.
> 
> good 4 wheelers as far as Im concerned!



Got the same one . I've never had a problem with mine, nothing at all. I bought it new in 2001 too. Use it  every deer season and here at the house all year long. Well not me in particular, but my nephew that lives with us rides it a good bit. I think they are great machines and its the only thing I will ever buy.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a sportsman 400, no problems with it untill i flipped it and a coil wire got pinched but that was my fault.  Been very happy with it.  Father in law and another friend both have one no problems  with them either.


----------



## Duramax (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a 2000 500 sportsman.  only problem I have had with it is the fan motor burnt up on it right after I bought it and the heat sending unit went bad.  Polaris replaced fan motor no charge.  I replaced the heat sending unit myself.  Other than that NO problems whatsoever.  I love my machine.  I will not buy any other ATV if is not a Polaris.  Best riding and quiet as well.

Duramax


----------



## JerryC (Oct 21, 2005)

Guy said:
			
		

> My buddies at camp are always having problems with theirs.
> 
> Belts are an issue.  One guy had a problem with a short in his wiring.  Another members 700 used to stall when he made a right turn.  Lastly, the cv boots like to tear, however, nothing that a cv guards wouldn't cure.


Lots of times when they stall making turns, it is because they have a keychain attached to their key and it is shorting or grounding or something that is cutting the motor off. Not saying that's what happened here, but something one should check in this situation. -JerryC


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 27, 2005)

this is what a 4wheeler should look like boys, we have had it all wrong up until now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Custom-Built-Motorcycles-POLARIS-CUSTOM-SHOW-BIKE-CUSTOM-CHROME-SHOW-BIKE-ATV-AIR-BAGS-NO-RESERVE_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ10062QQitemZ4583857024QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Kreed5821 (Oct 27, 2005)

Reckon it'll drag a deer out?


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 27, 2005)

only if the deer has gold teeth


----------



## PFDR1 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 2005 Sportman 500 H.O. and I wouldn't trade it for nothing. Well sept maybe a 700 EFI or a 800 or well you get the picture.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

thats what u need festus .........then ud b pimp-daddy-festus.......


----------

